# jock itch/athletes foot of groin/CROTCH ROT



## slackHaddock

Anyone know a free or cheap way to get rid of this shit? Im reasonably clean. Washing doesnt really help.


----------



## Deleted member 125

keep the area dry and get some over the counter anti fungal stuff from a drug store, shouldnt run you more then 7 or 8 bucks.


----------



## DoctorApocalypse

Keep your junk shaved too, helps quite a bit.


----------



## doodoojerky

apple cider vinegar mixed with 70%, not 90% "it stings more", rubbing alcohol equal parts in a jug and you got the best cure all for just about anything from skin irritations to spider bites... apply it with a hand size towel and soak it basically for a good while probably 30 minutes its not gonna be as painful as the irritation going on so if you got the time itll fix you up


----------



## landpirate

I concur with the whole vinegar thing. i had seriously bad athletes foot (of the foot) to the degree of me and a few others thinking i had gangrene and i bathed it in vinegar and water as hot as i could bare it. then dried it and put talcum powder on it and after a week it was loads better. if not, then spend out on fungal cream. it sounds wrong but the stuff for thrush (yeast infection) is cheaper than athletes foot cream and actually works better on other parts of the body.


----------



## ped

You're not reasonably clean enough. You'll have to change your britches more.


----------



## Earth

Landpirate makes a good point, treat it as you would a bad yeast infection.

There was this black shit ex girlfriend Gina gave me - I forget the name - but it was like tar - and man, does it work great.

Coincidently - I stopped drinking expired cheap beer too - which was probably the real reason why I was healed...


----------



## Ekstasis

I think I have seen yeast infection meds at the dollar tree, if you have one nearby. 

The stuff for your feet might be too potent and harder to apply. Who knows it might be just what your crotch rot needs.  I hope you heal quickly!


----------



## Earth

landpirate, I just reread your graphic description as to what you have or had, just too see if it was as horrific as originally thought.. 
Girl, I almost threw up my breakfast the first time around!!


----------



## landpirate

Haha oh dear, Earth I wish I could say that it's the first time something I had said or done made somebody lose their breakfast but unfortunately that would be a lie. 

Yeah it was pretty bad. All sorted out now. I just was very lazy and didn't take care of my feet. Lesson learnt now though. 

Keep your feet clean kids! Keep them dry and don't keep your boots on 24 hours a day for 2 Weeks or you well lose toenails and your feet will rot good and proper.


----------



## Earth

...good and proper - Indeed !! 
You make me laugh so hard..............


----------



## Mankini

I use bleach for everything. Maybe try some really diluted bleach.


----------



## Preacher

Dollar store jock itch/athletes foot spray or cream is your best bet if it's not too bad. Make sure the fine print states it's for jock itch if thats what you also want to use it to treat or prevent, because if it's only for ath. foot, you'll know really quickly when your crotch feels like it's on fire.



landpirate said:


> Keep your feet clean kids! Keep them dry and don't keep your boots on 24 hours a day for 2 Weeks or you well lose toenails and your feet will rot good and proper.


Yes, my friends, if you take no other extra clothes on your first voyage, take an extra pair of socks and undies to switch out. Don't know about you but I don't need anything from either region needing to be cut off. Why do you think in Vietnam they did regular foot checks? Shit'll kill ya.


----------



## Odin

From the OP's avatar... reminds me that beer/alcohol can be a factor.

So.

Stop swilling beer like the town drunk and cut out sugars from your diet. (don't feed it... starve the fungus amungus)

Then start eating loads of raw garlic and veggies. 

And most importantly... SMOKE WEED EVERYDAY. ::cigar::::cigar::::cigar::

Also some kinda powder, spray or cream might help.


----------



## THE REAL SCAVENGER

Okay this is an old thread, I was thinking about making a new one but found this one. I once had jock itch for 6 months. It fucking sucked. I met some old guy who walked the Appalachian trail, told me to use corn starch. IT FUCKING WORKS. I had been trying everything else daily for like 6 months and nothing cured it but corn starch. I now use corn starch as an almost everyday thing if i am particularly sweaty and i have not had any signs of re-catching this terrible disease


----------

